# IP-Adressenkonflikt vermeiden - und trotzdem Internetzugriff



## multimolti (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinem Klassenzimmer ein paar Rechner fuer die Schueler zum Recherchieren aufgestellt. Die sind seit gestern auch am Netz, aber mit statischer IP gibt es dauernd einen Adressenkonflikt mit anderen Rechnern im Schulnetz. Und von DHCP bin ich nicht so der Fan, ich weiss gerne zuverlaessig, welche Rechner welche IP haben und die sollten auch schoen geordnet sein.

Das sieht bei uns hier so aus:
Server ueber den das Internet laeuft: 192.168.100.254
Alle Rechner: 192.168.100.xxx

Wie man schon sieht schraenkt das die Anzahl der Rechner, die ueberhaupt online sein koennen auf 253 ein, was nicht so viel ist, haben 4 Computerraueme, jedes Klassenzimmer hat mindestens einen, manche mehrere, die Lehrerzimmer und Sekretariate sind auch gut bestueckt und sowohl Schueler als auch Lehrer nutzen das WLAN mit Laptop und iOS-Geraeten, die AUCH ueber 192.168.100.xxx laufen.

Wie kann ich das Problem loesen? Meine einfachste Idee waere, die 3. Stelle zu aendern, also fuer mein Klasenzimmer z.B. 192.168.101.xxx zu verwenden, aber dann hab ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf den Internetserver (obwohl Standardgateway und DNS Server weiterhin bei dem 100.254 stehen).

Koennt ihr mir helfen? Danke!!!


----------



## Jimini (7. Juli 2011)

Wie beziehen denn die anderen Rechner im Schulnetz ihre IP-Adresse? Ist diese von Hand vergeben worden oder übernimmt das ein DHCP-Server? Es würde sich empfehlen, zumindest mehrere Subnetze einzurichten - beispielsweise 192.168.100.0 für das Kabelnetzwerk, 192.168.101.0 für das WLAN etc. Das würde zum Einen die Adressknappheit beseitigen und zum Anderen eine einfachere Abschottung der Subnetze untereinander ermöglichen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## rabe08 (7. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wie beziehen denn die anderen Rechner im Schulnetz ihre IP-Adresse? Ist diese von Hand vergeben worden oder übernimmt das ein DHCP-Server? Es würde sich empfehlen, zumindest mehrere Subnetze einzurichten - beispielsweise 192.168.100.0 für das Kabelnetzwerk, 192.168.101.0 für das WLAN etc. Das würde zum Einen die Adressknappheit beseitigen und zum Anderen eine einfachere Abschottung der Subnetze untereinander ermöglichen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Wie multimolti schrieb, ist er kein Fan von DHCP. Ist in komplexen Netzen auch nicht zu empfehlen, obwohl ich das beschriebene Schulnetz im Grenzbereich sehe. Bei der Größe könnte man noch mit DHCP arbeiten. Ich vermute aber, das multimolti die Berechtigungen über die IP laufen läßt und kein AD oder änliches einsetzt. Dann möchte er natürlich die IPs im Griff haben und nicht zufällig verteilen. Das ist eine Vorgehensweise, die bei Netzwerken dieser Größe definitiv nicht mehr empfehlenswert ist. Mensch multimolti, die Rechte sollten immer am Useraccount hängen und nicht am PC via IP. Wäre doch mal ein Projekt für die Sommerferien. Aber wenn es halt so ist... 

Aber zum Problem: ich vermute, dass das Problem im NAT-Bereich zu suchen ist. Wahrscheinlich kommt der Router nicht mit der Übersetzung der IPs von mehreren Subnetzen klar. Einfache oder ältere Consumer-Router können das nicht. Wird im Homenetzt mit 1-5 PCs auch nicht gebraucht. Schreib doch bitte mal, welchen Router Du einsetzt.


----------



## multimolti (7. Juli 2011)

Ne weiter kleine Anmerkung, da es hier glaube ich ein Missverstaendnis gibt  ICH setze hier eigentlich gar nichts ein und vergebe auch keine IPs, ICH bin Englischlehrer und moechte den Schuelern die Recherchemoeglichkeit geben. Daher fragt mich auch nicht nach dem Router. Und noch ein paar Details, die helfen koennten:
1. die Schule ist in Thailand, nicht in Deutschland, was EINIGES aendert
2. mit 1500 Schuelern etwas groesser als bei uns
3. hier sind ALLE Computer (ausser die in meinem Klassenzimmer) mit irgendwelchen "customized Windows 7 Dark Edition Super Multi Toller Scheiss" BS ausgestattet, die in Wirklichkeit einfach nur gecrackte XPs mit Theme sind. Dementsprechend ist jeder Rechner individuell eingerichtet, da gibt es ueberhaupt kein System. Fragt mich nicht wer welche IP wie bekommt. Und von den 5000 Viren pro Rechner brauch ich gar nicht sprechen, wehe ihr schliesst da eure externe Festplatte an, dann kann die nichts mehr retten
4. Englisch ist hier nicht so weit verbreitet, sonst haette ich auch keinen Job  Meine 10.-Klaessler lernen die Sprache seit 10 Jahren und ich bin froh, wenn sie auf "What's your name?" nicht "I'm fine, thank you" antworten. Und da es Windows nur in Englisch gibt hat hier niemand, nich mal die Netzwerkadministratoren, Ahnung von dem Krams den sie machen. Ich wage zu Behaupten, dass ich von allen Anwesenden in der Schule am besten mit PCs klarkomme, alleine schon weil ich lesen kann welchen Knopf ich bediene und mir nicht merken muss, dass es der 3. von links ist (die koennen hier groesstenteils das lateinische Alphabet nicht lesen)

Also zurueck zum Thema 

Diese Subnetzwerkidee meine ich ja, von mir aus fuer jeden Computerraum ein eigenes, man hat ja theoretisch 255 Moeglichkeiten. Aber sobald da was anderes als 100 steht komm ich nicht mehr zum Router durch, fragt mich nicht warum. Ich muss genau wie der Router in 100 sein, sonst keine Verbindung.

Die meisten Rechner haben statische IPs soweit ich weiss. Wenn der andere Rechner also aus ist komme ich mit meinen statischen auch prima rein, nur sobald der Lehrer nebenan seinen Laptop hochfaehrt gibt's halt den Konflikt.

Ausserdem geht es hier nicht um irgendwelche Rechte, sowas ist viel zu kompliziert fuer Thai-Administratoren  Sowas wie "jeder Schueler hat nen Accout mit den 'Eigenen Dateien' auf einem zentralen Server" gibts hier nicht. Sind einfach PCs die am Netzwerk haengen, jeder benutzt den gleichen XP Administrator Account. Ich moechte die IPs nur im Griff haben um Daten einfach hin- und herverschieben zu koennen oder die Netzwerkdrucker zu erreichen und nicht jedes mal bei jedem Rechner die IP nachzuschauen. Also z.B. der Rechner ganz links 201, der daneben 202, dann 203, ... bis es in der zweiten Reihe dann mit 211, 212, 213 weitergeht.

Das Wort NAT versteh ich jetzt nicht unbedingt... im Computerraum liegt ne Tonne Hardware einfach ohne Case rum, mit nen paar alten Roehren und Tastaturen dran, und das ist irgendwie der zentrale Netzwerkserver. Ich hab hier sowas wie einen "Router" noch nicht gesehen, ausser die die das WLAN hosten (die ja aber nichts mit dem Internet an sich zu tun haben).
Soweit ich weiss bedeutet 100.254 diesen Hardwarehaufen der irgendwie mit Linux oder DOS oder so da rumrattert.


----------



## Eiche (7. Juli 2011)

Mir fallen nur 2 Sachen ein IPv6 die adressen 2001:0db8:1234:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000 bis 2001:0db8:1234:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff umzustellen.
Oder jedem Rechner bei IPv4(bestimmt Standard)jedem die Adresse einzeln zuzuweisen 192.168.100.000-192.168.100.255 in jedem fall wird es Arbeit!

Was auch gehen konnte wovon ich aber keine Ahnung habe da die System selbständig arbeiten. Universal Plug and Play ][ Network Address Translation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei 1=001, 2=002 und 0=000 entspricht


----------



## Jimini (7. Juli 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Wie multimolti schrieb, ist er kein Fan von DHCP. Ist in komplexen Netzen auch nicht zu empfehlen, obwohl ich das beschriebene Schulnetz im Grenzbereich sehe. Bei der Größe könnte man noch mit DHCP arbeiten. Ich vermute aber, das multimolti die Berechtigungen über die IP laufen läßt und kein AD oder änliches einsetzt. Dann möchte er natürlich die IPs im Griff haben und nicht zufällig verteilen. Das ist eine Vorgehensweise, die bei Netzwerken dieser Größe definitiv nicht mehr empfehlenswert ist.


 
Ich meinte statisches DHCP (ein DHCP-Server weist einer Netzwerkkarte mit einer bestimmten MAC-Adresse eine bestimmte IP-Adresse zu), das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry. Aber in Anbetracht der Gegebenheiten wäre das wohl eine ziemliche Mammutaufgabe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juli 2011)

multimolti schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das Problem loesen? Meine einfachste Idee waere, die 3. Stelle zu aendern, also fuer mein Klasenzimmer z.B. 192.168.101.xxx zu verwenden, aber dann hab ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf den Internetserver (obwohl Standardgateway und DNS Server weiterhin bei dem 100.254 stehen).



Was ja auch logisch ist, weil dann das Verbindungsstück fehlt. (Weil so wie du es erklärst, war der Server bis jetzt zentrale Anlaufstelle für alle Rechner). Das Standardgateway muss auch _immer_ im selben Netz liegen wie die Clients, ansonsten klappt da erst Recht nichts 

Um zwei unterschiedliche Netze zu verbinden braucht man am besten einfach n Gateway mit den entsprechenden Routing-Informationen. Sprich, das Gateway muss wissen "aha, Infos für die 192.168.101.x gehen da entlang, und Sachen für die 192.168.101.x gehen hier rüber - mal vereinfacht ausgedrückt).
Je nachdem, wie viele Netzwerkkarten das Gateway hat, kann man da natürlich auch mehrere Netzr zusammen laufen lassen.
Oder aber der Server, über den das Internet läuft bekommt noch eine IP-Adresse aus dem 101-Bereich, wenn er noch ne freie (oder halt mehrere) Netzwerkkarten hat.

Hast du z.b. 3 Klassenräume und  das Sekriteriät/Lehrerzimmer dann könnte man das Sekri/Lehrerzimmer so lassen wie es ist und für die Klassenräume noch 3 Rechner "Gateway" dahinstellen mit  zwei Netzwerkkarten, eine davon ist mit dem Klassenzimmer verbunden, dann logischerweise mit z.b. 101er IP, und die andere Netzwerkkarte, die am Server dran ist mit 100er IP. Bei den Rechnern im Zimmer dann als Gateway den Rechner "Gateway", also der mit der 101er IP eintragen und nicht den Server (den mit der 100.254 IP) , DNS kann bleiben wie er ist.
Dann noch ein paar Roten eingetragen und tada .. es läuft


----------



## TheReal1604 (7. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit, Router hinstellen, dem verklickern das er bitte über den "HauptRouter" ins Inet kommt und die Mobilen Geräte dann einfach im netz
192.168.101.0/24 betreiben?

Wo liegt das problem? Achja, stimmt ja du darfst keine Hardware einschleppen.. .


----------



## rabe08 (7. Juli 2011)

NAT ist "Network Address Translation". Mit privaten IPs kommst Du im Internet nicht weit. Darum MUSS da ein Router sein. Der ersetzt dann die private IP durch eine öffentliche und merkt sich die Geschichte. Wenn die Antwort kommt, kann er sie dann wieder der richtigen privaten IP zuordnen. Bei großen Netzen grenzt das schon mal an Magie

Zu Bambusbars Gateway: Ein Gateway wird NICHT gebraucht. Ein Gateway übersetzt zwischen Protokollen und vermittelt nicht zwischen Subnetzen. Das tut ein Router. Und schon sind wir wieder am Anfang.

Da muß ein Router sein und da wird auch das Problem liegen. Versuch das Teil zu finden, muß in der Nähe der Dose nach draußen sein.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2011)

Ändere doch den ganzen IP-Bereich von Klasse C nach Klasse B.  Netzklasse

Für den privaten Bereich wäre daß dann 172.16.xxx.xxx


----------



## multimolti (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab euch den Roman daoben nicht umsonst geschrieben... ich bin hier Englischlehrer und nicht Netzwerkadministrator, d.h. alles was ausserhalb meines Klassenzimmers liegt ist ausserhalb meines Zugriffsbereichs. Ich kann da NICHTS dran aendern.

Den Router koennte ich schon finden, aber was soll ich dann damit machen? Hab keinen Adminzugriff auf nix hier. Und "in der Nähe der Dose nach draußen" weckt grade schoene Erinnerungen, die vielleicht offtopic sind, ich aber trotzdem erzaehlen moechte. Kann sich einer von euch vorstellen, wie diese "Dose nach draussen" aussieht? Wahrschienlich nicht... hier hat man von Kabelklemmen oder Buchsen oder Steckern oder so nicht wirklich viel gehoert... Es wird ganz einfach, wenn irgendwas neues an die bestehende Leitung angeschlossen werden soll, mit nem Teppichmesser die Isolierung irgendwo am Kabel entfernt, dann das neue Kabel mit dem abisolierten Ende darumgewickelt und das Ganze mit Klebeband umwickelt. Internet, Telefon, Strom, ... Daher gibt's auch bei Regen immer kein Inet, Strom geht meistens trotzdem irgendwie durch, trotz des Wassers. Verstehen muss mans nicht, nen 100-Pack Kabelklemmen kostet hier 10 Cent, aber was solls.

Ich "darf" Hardware einschleppen, und wenn ich ne offizielle Rechnung habe bekomme ich auch die Kosten zurueckerstattet (pro Klassenraum bis 20.000 Baht), aber es  geht mir hier nicht ums WLAN sondern ums Kabelnetz. Und WLAN-Router hat die Schule mindestens 30 Stueck, der riesige Campus ist komplett abgedeckt, bis in die letzte Ecke.

Und IPv6? Klar, als ob ich das mal eben schnell umbauen kann  Kann XP das ueberhaupt schon???


----------



## multimolti (7. Juli 2011)

Was mir noch einfaellt und evtl. helfen koennte:

Alle Rechner hier im Klassenzimmer haengen an zwei Hubs mit 32 bzw. 16 Ports, die geuplinkt sind. Und der 16er hat das LAN-Kabel drinstecken, was ueber 35 weitere Umwege, Router, Hubs und Klassenzimmer irgendwie zum Computerraum und damit zu 100.254 geht. Ich KANN mein Netzwerk hier im Raum komplett vom Schulnetzwerk abkoppeln und nur die ausgehenden Internetverbindungen irgendwie durch nen Router oder Server durchschicken, welcher dann als einziger die Macht hat, 100.254 zu kontaktieren. 

Damit haette ich in meinem Raum eine eigene Sphaere, was eigentlich auch ganz nuetzlich waere, weil damit 
1. meine Rechner von den fiesen Virenangriffen aus dem Netzwerk geschuetzt waeren
2. ich evtl einen zentralen Netzwerk Sharing Folder haette, auf den man innerhalb des Raums zugreifen kann, aber auch von ausserhalb, wenn ich meine Dateien in anderen Klassenzimmern abrufen moechte.

Allerdings hab ich keinen Plan wie man sowas macht.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2011)

Schau dir mal den IPCop an: IPCop - Home

An sich nicht so kompliziert das Teil.


----------



## multimolti (7. Juli 2011)

Den IPCop dann einfach auf irgendeinen Gammelrechner packen, diesen zwischen Hub bei mir und Router im Computerraum setzen, entsprechend einrichten und das ist geloest oder wie versteh ich das?


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2011)

Ja. Langt ein Pentium 1 oder Pentium 2. Einzig 2 Netzwerkkarten sind zu empfehlen. (es geht auch zur Not mit einer)


----------



## multimolti (8. Juli 2011)

Gut, so lahme Hardware gibt's hier nicht, aber nen P4 mit 2.8GHz oder so parkt hier noch rum... ich schau mal was sich machen laesst.

Du meintest, die Konfiguration sei einfach, aber was muss denn ueberhaupt konfiguriert werden??


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe vor Jahren einen konfiguriert, da ging das recht fix. In der Basisversion ist da nicht zuviel zu konfigurieren (geht über das Webinterface). Es gibt auch Plugins. Ich habe den IPCop damals auch für eine Schule eingerichtet. Läuft heute noch und filtert das Web erfolgreich.

Ansonsten ist deren Forum recht gut. Hier das deutsche Forum: http://www.ipcop-forum.de/


----------



## rabe08 (8. Juli 2011)

Die IPCop-Geschichte ist gut, ich hatte auch nach Deinen weiteren Erläuterungen an einen Router im Klassenzimmer gedacht, Du würdest IPCop in diesem Fall genauso einsetzen. Und wenn noch ein PC über ist, brauchst du keine neue Hardware. 

Wenn Du etwas über Euer Schulnetzwerk erfahren möchtest, kannst Du mal mit dem Befehl tracert (=TraceRoute, "Verfolge den Weg"). Du gibst auf der Kommandozeile tracert und dann getrennt durch ein Leerzeichen eine Webadresse, z.B. wewewe.google.coemm ein (bescheuert geschrieben, damit es hier nicht in einen Link umgewandelt wird). tracert zeigt Dir dann alle "Hopps" an, auch die internen. D.h. Du siehst auf Protokollebene alle aktiven Netzwerkkomponenten an Hand Ihrer IPs auf dem Weg vom PC durch Euer Schulnetz bis hin zu google.


----------

